# Aviary size



## Pigeon King 1308 (Apr 23, 2016)

Hii I am Pigeon owner . I want a quick suggestion on what aviary size is sufficient for a pair of pigeon, As Summer is coming the temperature is going high day by day so I thought it would be better to make a small aviary for pair of pigeons inside home so that they will be safe from high temperature so please give me some fast suggestion for aviary and also suggest me the maximum and minimum size of aviary so i can decide easily.


----------

